# htaccess und Weiterleitung



## thilo (8. November 2007)

Hi zusammen!

Ich hab ein kleines Problemchen mit ner Weiterleitung via htaccess:
Die Homepage (http://www.xyz.de) ist von / in /cms umgezogen.
Deshalb hatte ich in der htaccess folgenden Code:

```
Redirect /index.php /cms/index.php
```

Klappte auch ideal, bis ich merkte, dass die Sub-Domain (intern.xyz.de) auch nach /cms/index.php umgeleitet wird, obwohl in der Domainverwaltung der Eintrag /intern/forum/ vermerkt ist.

Welche anderen Möglichkeiten außer nem (provisorischem) Redirect über php gibts noch?

Danke!

thilo


----------



## lay-z-cow (8. November 2007)

Hallo,

es gibt die Möglichkeit des mod_rewrite Moduls (falls das auf deinem Server aktiviert ist), das ist etwas eleganter.

Wie es der Zufall so will, hab ich da sogar gleich nen Link für dich:
http://www.sitepoint.com/article/apache-mod_rewrite-examples/2

siehe "Forcing www for a domain while preserving subdomains" - Das sollte dir weiterhelfen.


Grüße

Christian


----------



## thilo (9. November 2007)

Hey!

Erstmal danke für die Antwort, hab die "Abendstunde" zum testen genutzt - leider mit minderem Erfolg. 
Im Prinzip klappt das, aber ich kann irgendwie nicht auf ein bestimmtes Verzeichnis zugreifen. 
Habs jetzt mittels 
	
	
	



```
<?php
header("Status: 301 Moved Permanently");
header("Location:/cms/index.php");
exit;
?>
```
gelöst.

Mit den rewrite-Modulen hab ich mich leider noch nich wirklich in Ruhe beschäftigen können.

Trotzdem danke!

thilo


----------

